# slp skid plate



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

I was wondering if anybody has replaced their stock skid plate with the one from slp. I was considering getting this item becuase it states that the stock skid plate gets in the way of the oil filter and drain plug and this one gives you easy acces to these items. I have an oil change coming up soon and wanted to know if this item would be worth getting.
SLP Skid Plate



Swap your GTO’s bulky front skid plate for this lightweight SLP unit and shave over 12 pounds directly off the front of the car. Built entirely from powder-coated aluminum tubing, it allows for easy access to the oil filter and drain plug.

Part Number Item Price 
73010 SLP GTO skid plate; 2004-06 $144.99


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

That is kind of cool...though I prefer the BMR aluminum plate personally. Better protection.

Truth be told, it's not a big deal to undo the battleship armor our Monaros come with. I usually leave one bolt threaded in the back, just loose enough to allow me to swing the plate back and forth betwen draining the pan and removing the filter.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks for the response.


----------



## greaser32002 (Mar 6, 2006)

I got the SLP skid plate. Its awsome. Makes oil changes a breeze. I know your coming down on Wednesday so I'll show you what happened. I kinda hit a curb goin 45 mph. I messed the alignment up, the rims, front bumper, and yup, you guessed it, the SLP skid plate. Honestly, that sucker held up pretty good. Its bent up now, but it still serves its purpose. I know the factory one is very heavy for such a small piece, but I wonder if it would have withstood the impact I gave it. By the way, My car is repaired, but out of pocket expense so far is $3,100.00 not including new rims I'm going to get and possibly a set of new springs. But I did add the SAP bumper and grills to the front while I was at it. I think it looks great.


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the collision. I really hope to see you there on wednesday.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i just had my son run a band saw on mine. changing oil is a breeze with any skid plate. as stated just leave one bolt in and swing out of the way. if that's all you're concerned about save your money. i chopped mine for more air circulation to keep heat away from my intake


----------

